# Newbie Question on Navarre Beach Fishing Late April



## EricBrooks (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for helping if anyone will lend advice to a mountain boy. Never fished Gulf Coast, but have fished NC/SC coast whole life surf/little creeks/sounds/piers. Coming down to Navarre Beach 4/19-4/25 with family, and hope to fish every day if possible. I'm open to anything from light plugging to fresh or live bait surf fishing to sound or pier fishing, but really don't know what to expect. Thanks so much for any advice/help. Eric from Boone, NC


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I mainly fish the sound at Navarre for specks and redfish. It's better on the north side of the intracoastal than the beach side, but access around Navarre is hard to find because it's mostly all residential. You might be able to park at the public area on the northwest side of the Navarre bridge and wade the flats with artificials fishing around the docks and old pilings. I don't do a lot of it but on the gulf side, it's pompano and whiting season. Use light to medium tackle with fresh dead shrimp or live sand fleas, and fish just off the shoreline where the surf keeps the natural bait churned up. There's a good website called Navarre Beach Life (I think) that you can learn a lot off of too. Don't forget to pick up a Florida license, and have a great trip.


----------



## EricBrooks (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks so much man! My wife sent me link to the pier cam this morning, and it looked like maybe trout/spanish/blue? were being caught right after daylight. Is that correct, or something else going on? I've used Gulp bait on jig heads for years and Gotcha plugs around Carolina Beach/Wrightsville Beach NC and then is Hilton Head, but you guys have much earlier runs that we do up here, and even some totally different species, so I'm definately getting excited. Take Care


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not a pier fisherman, but you won't see many trout or bluefish caught off the gulf pier at Navarre. The cobia bite will be on in April and it's fun to watch the pros go after them, then spanish and a few kings to be had. Good luck, there are plenty of things to catch in April on both sides of the island.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with First Cast except the light to medium part. I used Penn reels with 20 lb line and 9' and 10' rods. Many times when fishing for pomps, I've caught big reds and Jack Crevalle and they put up a heck of a fight.


----------

